# BN plec questions



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

My male Bn is about 5 years old. He keeps the glass very clean and hardly bothers with the cucumber I put in for him. he is long and thin. Some nights I throw in algae wafers or shrimp pellets. I assume he is getting them but perhaps the other fish scavenge too.
The female BN is coming up for 3 years old this august. She is still a very enthusiastic eater and a bit on the plump side although that could be because she is short in length. 
Is the difference in plumpness a male/female thing? what age are they sexually mature?
Do females eat more than males?
She sometimes gets a bit red around her rectum and anal fins-- I don't know if she has a bit of an infection or if it is because she is a female and maybe it is a sign of sexual maturity.
She is a pink fish .


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are sexually mature at about 7 months or so..females are normally thicker than the males..the pink around the vent is because she wants to breed...i am surprised that they have not bred for you yet...


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

How long as she been plump? The whole time you have owned her?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Loha, they are in separate tanks. I did not want to start another colony of baby anythings as I am trying to cut back on the # of tanks. 
Charlie I have had her since she was only a couple of weeks old.


----------

